# Ο Ενκί Μπιλάλ στην Αθήνα (27.2.2013)



## Earion (Feb 25, 2013)

Την Τετάρτη 27 Φεβρουαρίου στη Στέγη Γραμμάτων και Τεχνών θα μιλήσει

*ο Ενκί Μπιλάλ*






















*Μια συζήτηση με τον Enki Bilal*

19:00 στην Κεντρική Σκηνή​
Ο Ενκί Μπιλάλ θα συνομιλήσει με τον δημοσιογράφο και συγγραφέα Γιώργο Αρχιμανδρίτη, τακτικό συνεργάτη σημαντικών γαλλικών μέσων ενημέρωσης, για τα κόμικ, το σινεμά, την πολιτική και οικολογική διάσταση του έργου του, για τους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους συνεργάστηκε αλλά και για τα Βαλκάνια, τους απόηχους των συνεχών πολέμων, την ιστορία που, όπως έχει κάποτε πει, «τον πήρε από τα μούτρα» ήδη από μικρό παιδί. (Περισσότερα εδώ).


Η είσοδος σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις του Κύκλου «Λέξεις & Σκέψεις» είναι δωρεάν και τηρείται σειρά προτεραιότητας.
Η διανομή των δελτίων εισόδου ξεκινά 1 ώρα πριν από κάθε εκδήλωση.​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 25, 2013)

Τιεν, τιεν... φοβερά τα κόμιξ του, και όχι μόνο αυτά τα φουτουριστικά. Υπάρχουν π.χ. και "Οι φάλαγγες της Μαύρης Τάξης".
Πάνε χρόνια βέβαια που δεν διαβάζω πια κόμικς, αν και κάποτε ήμουν φαν.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2013)

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας να σημειώσω ότι η φιγούρα του Νικοπόλ (στο ποστ του Εαρίονα, δεύτερη εικόνα) είναι εμπνευσμένη από τον Μπρούνο Γκαντς, κατά ομολογία του δημιουργού του.


----------



## OldBullLee (Mar 5, 2013)

EARION : Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you ..........................στην νιοστή.


----------

